# To keep or not to keep



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

So i did this to my dash the other day. I like the black around the vents, but the carbon fiber on the U-trim ended up being really badly done (I'm going with better quality stuff next time). Question is: What do you guys think? Good, no good? If I keep it I'm gonna have to redo it to get rid of bubbles and folds. The material I used was really plasticky and tough to wrap.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I like the look of it. Yours seems to have a high gloss to it. I got some of that stuff but its not shiny like yours. I can see putting that in my after a few years when the aluminum finish gets all scuffed up


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I dig it too. Looks good with the color scheme you have.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I may be biased, but I really like the 3d carbon I did on my dash. I also used it on my bowties and door trim chrome.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

boats4life said:


> I may be biased, but I really like the 3d carbon I did on my dash. I also used it on my bowties and door trim chrome.
> 
> View attachment 4531


Oh wow, that does looks awesome.. what did you use for this? Was it all a kit?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I may be biased, but I really like the 3d carbon I did on my dash. I also used it on my bowties and door trim chrome.
> 
> View attachment 4531


I like yours better lol. I'm bidding On silver 3d carbon fibre one that may look cool as well. Thoughts?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

justmike said:


> I like the look of it. Yours seems to have a high gloss to it. I got some of that stuff but its not shiny like yours. I can see putting that in my after a few years when the aluminum finish gets all scuffed up


Yes it's glossy. But it was a huuuge PITA to wrap. It was more of a plastic than a vinyl and it had to be super hot to mould around anything without bouncing back.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I ordered a 4'x5' sheet of 3M Dinoc 3D carbon fiber off of Ebay and cut it to fit everything. I still have a little left that I'll use for random things. It stretches really easily with a little heat and is great to work with. I also put it on the trunk chrome...









These are the measurements I used to cut everything, I left a little extra on each piece to allow for mess ups. I still haven't finished everything I measured, though, lol.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Door sills, I bet that looks nice. Thanks for sharing Boats. :sigh:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I actually like this A LOT! Nice work dude!



CHUV said:


> So i did this to my dash the other day. I like the black around the vents, but the carbon fiber on the U-trim ended up being really badly done (I'm going with better quality stuff next time). Question is: What do you guys think? Good, no good? If I keep it I'm gonna have to redo it to get rid of bubbles and folds. The material I used was really plasticky and tough to wrap.
> 
> View attachment 4529


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)




----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

haha I did my door ails with the remainder of the carbon fibre crap last night. It was too dark to post photos though but I'll take some photos today. I cut mine 20" by 2.5 for the front, rounded the corners and wrapped it along the metal to curve down. The rear pieces were 10" by 2.5". 

Do you have a photo of the rear boats? I tried covering the trunk chrome with black vinyl on mine but it didn't look so hot.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'll go take a pic in a few, hold on.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Got an ebay link for the exact product you purchased?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

The glossy one I used or what I'll be replacing it with? 

I got the glossy one from a local place that stocks it. 

Here's what I want to replace it with though:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130673881788?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_6737wt_1165


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's a photo of the sills I did the other day.

Boats wheres that photo?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Didn't get time with the baby here, but it's dark now, I'll have to do it tomorrow morning/afternoon...


----------



## typer (May 1, 2016)

boats4life said:


> I may be biased, but I really like the 3d carbon I did on my dash. I also used it on my bowties and door trim chrome.
> 
> View attachment 4531


great work.. looks perfect..
how did you manage to remove sifter knob?


----------

